# World's Longest Yard Sale - 1st Week of AUGUST (AL/TN/KY/OH/MI)



## JOEL (Jul 2, 2022)

The Highway 127 yard sale is coming up soon. Starts in Alabama and goes to Michigan. First week of August (officially wed-sat but people set up early). Great for buying or selling, and a fun road trip.


----------



## Kato (Jul 2, 2022)

@OZ1972   Right on your route..........


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 3, 2022)

My wife & I have wanted to do this for the longest time!


----------



## JOEL (Jul 3, 2022)

Do it! The start is in Gadsten Alabama but the quality of stuff gets better the other side of Chattanooga.


----------



## Sprockets (Jul 24, 2022)

Joel, in your past trips doing this, is it more or less driving from designated spot to spot? I see the route has vendors in size from 20 vendors and up. How late in the day does this go on? A typical yard sale would last from say 7am till noon. I'm thinking of starting at Signal Mountain and going north. Can you elaborate on more? Thanks, Chuck.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 24, 2022)

The vendors thinned out a little last year and I would expect that will be true this year. The serious vendors and buyers were certainly out though. Signal Mountain has a cluster of vendors for miles, and there will be long gaps between towns with few or no vendors. Just follow the route and there will be more. 

Signal Mountain is known for quality vendors and I have been told that through Tn and Ky are the best areas. South of there I dont think there is much until around Ft Payne AL and south from there is good down to the beginning by Noccolula Falls Park (Many vendors in the first few miles). Officially it starts wed but many vendors set up early, some the weekend before. Most stay open all day. Shoppers tend to thin out late afternoon. This is a yard sale so there will be lots of junk to sort through. I would suggest having a spotter riding shotgun to help decide where to stop. 

The 127 Sale website has a list of areas with concentrations of vendors. Not complete but worth a look.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 24, 2022)

Many people along the route rent spaces in their yards, lots of side roads have signs leading to sales off the route. There are often isolated vendors between towns. Most people are set up by Wed, some set up a week early, some have to work and just do the weekend. I always ask people about things I am looking for and find a lot that way.


----------



## Sprockets (Jul 26, 2022)

Thanks for the update Joel. I think I'll start around Signal Mountain and just drive north, not sure how far I'll travel. I will head out early Thursday, It's been on my bucket list for a few years, now's a good of a time as any.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 27, 2022)

Great! have fun!


----------

